# دراسات في البايوميكانكس1



## مهدي الزعيم (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدي بعض الدراسات في مجال البايوميكانكس أرجو ان تنال رضاكم.
المرفق الصغير التالي عن تحليل ثلاثي الأبعاد للأطراف العليا، وان شاء الله الجاي أحلى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي م/مهدي الزعيم .

تحية طيبة .

متجدد ودائم العطاء .

وما نكتبه جميعأ هي بذرة لجيل المسقبل .

وستذكرنا الأجيال القادمة كيف صنعنا لهم الغد المشرق .

وايضأ احفادنا سيفتخرون بنا جميعأ .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## الموحد (22 أغسطس 2007)

Good work, thanx


----------



## امجدالعراقي (12 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر
شكراُ على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## glucose (12 فبراير 2008)

يسلموا كتير بحب هالمجال وعندي ملفات ان شالله بقدر فيدك وساعد معك بنشرها


----------



## king_hamodye (23 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور يا مان


----------



## ســلطان (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت
بس ممكن اذا كان عندك دراسات على الاسنان اكون شاكر لك اذا نزلتها


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

الله على الشغل


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي المهندس2 (11 سبتمبر 2015)

الف شكر


----------

